# Toro With Kawasaki Using Oil



## stan5686 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have a 2012 Toro ZTR with a Kawasaki FR691V 23 HP. engine. I have had an oil burning issue for about 4 of the 5 yrs. I've owned it. Only smoke I see is on first starting up. Especially after an extended sit. Once I even fouled a plug from oil. Of course dealer said that they never heard of oil use but they'll be glad to look into it if I bring it in. Which I haven't. I never have to add a lot at one time but, being aware that it uses I keep a watch on it. Has anyone had this same issue? The smoking on start-up makes me think of valve seals. But I can't tell by the parts or service manual what type or how the valve stems seal off.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howfdy Stan,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

I've read enough on the internet to learn that Kawasaki's have oil consumption problems. I have a Kawa 27 HP water-cooled engine on my JD 777 Z-Trac mower. Has about 900 hours on it. It uses a small amount of oil, but I've always considered this to be normal.

I've always had a throry that air-cooled engines suck in debris through the top cooling fan that plugs the air passages/cooling fins causing the engine to overheat, resulting in excessive wear on the engine. Have you ever pulled the sheet metal/cowling off the engine to inspect for cooling fin blockage?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Here is a comment posted by a guy named *Todd* (aka Hunterworks) in 2012:

"Kawasaki V-Twins are just known for pushing oil thru the breather tubes and getting into the intake. Kawasaki made a attempt with a catch can on side of the plenum but it is not perfect.

There are several ways to stop this but we have what we call a STOP Kit and it is now in version three form and that is the final form. I have stopped the most stubborn of oil in plenum issues with the latest version. No drilling or gluing etc, installs in just a few minutes."


----------

